# Nigg Holiday Park, Aberdeen, August 2009



## Gorecki (Aug 29, 2009)

Friday afternoon at work Flashearth.com session and I was browsing Aberdeen Industrial Estates looking for Oil and I noticed something smack right bang in the middle of Altens.... 

Naw, it cant be ... can it? !!! 
YESSS closer inspection showed it to be a caravan park!
I headed there straight from work and sure enough, just like Roy Rob, the one we all know and love, stands Nigg Holiday Home Park 

There are a few gyppos at the front, as expected but I just drove past them and up a wee hill and there they stand! 
Super view of the city. 
I am guessing as time went on, the industrial estate was built around it and who wants to go on holiday in an industrial estate these days.


----------



## Mimble (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely!!
Reminds me of my childhood, spent poking round the caravan park near my house!!


----------



## RichardB (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent find! I'm surprised nobody's made a silly offer for it, space is at a premium around there.


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol @ Slops!


----------



## murphydaniel (Jan 1, 2010)

Gorecki said:


> Friday afternoon at work Flashearth.com session and I was browsing Aberdeen Industrial Estates looking for Oil and I noticed something smack right bang in the middle of Altens....
> 
> Naw, it cant be ... can it? !!!
> YESSS closer inspection showed it to be a caravan park!
> ...





I stayed on that site 30 years ago when I came to Aberdeen to live, it was a damn site better then! 

I know the owner of the land, he still owns a lot of caravan sites around Aberdeen/Aberdeenshire, I think that you have already visited and taken photos and put on this site. I think he is keeping the land (which is worth a lot) for any future development.


----------

